# When someone says, "You look so cute", how do you respond?



## brishti (Sep 30, 2012)

Personally, when someone says that to me, I translate it as a "You look a tad better than I seen you last time". 
I'm not cute, so calling me cute can be translated in many ways, most of which are negative. 

Or maybe I am just being pessimistic, who knows. 

So how do you respond?

With a "Thank you"?
With a "No, I'm not  "? 
Or with a "No, but you sure are "? 

lol


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

"to bad hes doest speak , hes cute"" or the other way round


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

i smile and say thank you


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I usually just smile awkwardly and try to change the subject. It makes me feel like I am on the spot.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I say thank you and don't over think their comment.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I tell them they should have gone to specsavers.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Blush and say thanks


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

No one ever says that :rain


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> No one ever says that :rain


Do you really want to be called _cute_?


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

jayjaythejetplane said:


> Do you really want to be called _cute_?


I'll take anything.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I either don't respond or give a half-hearted thanks. Rebuffing compliments is a bit rude, or worse, gets the person insisting on it. When I know I look like crap and someone is saying otherwise, it's just embarrassing especially if others can hear.


----------



## Komiko (Sep 29, 2012)

I assume they must not really mean it, and are saying it to be nice.


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

I usually ask them if they want to make out.


----------



## brishti (Sep 30, 2012)

Ape in space said:


> I'll take anything.


Aww


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

when girls say cute, it can mean a several things...i've learned. it's sort of like using the word 'good'. 

in my head, if an 30-something female called me cute, i'd assume she just thinks i am somewhat attractive, but not really date worthy.

if a 20-something female called me cute, i'd assume she probably like me and she'd give me a shot.


And, I wouldn't be able to look at her in the eye, say something like Thanks, and walk away.


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

Smile and say thanks. I will over think it later.



Ape in space said:


> I'll take anything.


You're cute


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I immediately lick their forehead.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

I never believe it but I feel like it's really rude to call him out on his lie or poor taste. Therefore, I usually just thank him quietly before desperately trying to change the topic.


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

I think they're just saying it to be nice.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Komiko said:


> I assume they must not really mean it, and are saying it to be nice.


This goes for me as well. In one ear, out the other.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

When they do, I don't believe them.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

I say "thank you". Whether someone means it or not.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I usually just smile awkwardly and try to change the subject. It makes me feel like I am on the spot.


^


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

I usually just think they are saying it out of pity or to be nice. This may not be the case, but my self-esteem is so low that I bring myself down in every aspect.


----------



## brishti (Sep 30, 2012)

Killer2121 said:


> I usually just think they are saying it out of pity or to be nice. This may not be the case, but my self-esteem is so low that I bring myself down in every aspect.


I really don't think people would say "youre cute" out of pity.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

lol, not.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ape in space said:


> No one ever says that :rain


Same. :rain


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

brishti said:


> I really don't think people would say "youre cute" out of pity.


You haven't said I'm cute yet, you must think I'm ugly! b**ch

Not srs.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I start humping their leg.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

"When can I get it in?" :teeth


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

I just smile


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

with a smile an a thank you


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I usually say "Come on, Mom...I'm 28 years old, I'm no longer cute."


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

I take it as a compliment and say thank you. Unless I know I don't look good and then I feel like they're making fun of me. But I just say thank you anyway.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

get embarrassed, blush, and then try to say thank you before i run away


----------



## MoonForge (Sep 15, 2012)

Well that really depends on the context, how its said, and who said it for me : o


----------



## dustin2012 (Aug 27, 2012)

You say thanks and return the compliment if you like the person


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

You say "I know." in a serious tone. The reaction will go one of two ways, either a) person will realize that it is a poor attempt at being funny and give a half-hearted chuckle to alleviate the discomfort of the present situation or, b) person will not realize that it is a poor attempt at being funny and instead assume you are a self-absorbed jack***. 

I'll take my chances.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

"You look like a liar."


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Punch them in the face.

Hah, no. I just mumble a quiet "thank you" and laugh awkwardly in a way that makes them regret ever calling me cute. Because that's how I roll.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I usually feel uncomfortable for some reason, only when it's in person which is weird but i smile usually and say thanks, sometimes i give a nervous giggle.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Don't know, it's never happened.


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

I just stand there and go bright red. In my head I think *bish, there is no way you're getting this*


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

thanks buddy!


----------



## FlowerChild13 (Aug 1, 2012)

shyvr6 said:


> I start humping their leg.


:haha :haha


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

It doesn't ever happen irl so I don't know what I'd say.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

It doesn't happen often, but it certainly makes my day better from that moment onward.


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)

huh said:


> I immediately lick their forehead.


Lovely. You are so cute.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

I smile and thank them, if they think I'm cute that's a good thing. I hate it though if I have reason to doubt that person is being sincere and is juts trying to look like a better person by saying it.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

To me, "cute" is synonymous with "noob."

"you're so cute" = "you're such a noob"

It can be condescending sometimes, but not always. Sometimes it's more like "it's really quite refreshing to see someone like you"


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

The last time that I was told that I was cute I ran from her. It happened when I was 14. I haven't been told that in real life since then.:rain


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

"I know right, I am having a good hair day today."


----------

